# Newhaven ferry



## rockape (Mar 21, 2019)

Any others taking the ten o'clock ferry on the 15 April?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2019)

Nope, not me     :sad:


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 22, 2019)

Came back on it this morning.
Cabin cost 24 quid. Excellent. Never had one before. Kip and an en suite loo and shower.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 22, 2019)

i've slept on it, but can't remember the cabin number.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 22, 2019)

They appear to be doing loads of work at the Newhaven port....new rail tracks and loads of fresh land ready for construction.

New migrant camp maybe????


----------



## joeirish (Jan 2, 2020)

Anywhere near the ferryport to park overnight?


----------



## joeirish (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks but I meant in or around Newhaven. But I have since found a couple of posts with recommendations. One is the ferry car park and the other is near the Hope and Anchor.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 2, 2020)

You will find a location on the POI Map. I've used it a couple of times with no problem.


----------

